# Road Biking - Maximum Distance per day?



## Rambo (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been road biking for almost 2 years and have built up my stamina to where I can go 38 miles out and 38 miles back for a total of 76 miles in one day.

I may be able to build and work up to be able to go a little furthur, like say 45 miles out and 45 back or 90 miles total.

I have a feeling thast if I tried for 100 miles in one day, it would put too much strain on my knees. 

So I was wondering what kind maximum distance others have traveled in one day?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 4, 2010)

Most I've ever done was 82, last year. Rule of thumb is increase distance 10% per week. I start out every summer with a ride to feel out where I am, and then go from there. Up to 67 yesterday and felt decent, gonna try for 70-75 tomorrow.


----------



## marcski (Jul 4, 2010)

As far as distance, I've done a century and then a bunch of 75-80. But distance is just one factor....elevation gain as well as exertion level.  There is a big difference in just 2-3 mph avg. speed over the course of a (longer) ride.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 5, 2010)

The most I've done is 113 hilly miles in Colorado. I do 5-6 Centuries a year but I'm not into extremely high mile days. My brother is a member of Randonneurs USA http://www.rusa.org 
They do ridiculously high mile rides.  I think their shortest event is a double metric Century (200K) but most of their events are 300K and up. 

Marcski is right about the elevation being a major factor. I've done 55-60 mile rides that are much more difficult than some flat Centuries I've done. If you decide to try a century do a flat one first. Like the Flattest Century in the East hosted by Narragansett Bay wheelmen or The Seacoast Century hosted by The Granite State Wheelmen. If you can do a 70-80 mile ride you could easily do these centuries.


----------



## andyaxa (Jul 5, 2010)

Effort etc all being equal, +1 on the 10% rule.


----------



## abc (Jul 11, 2010)

There isn't a "maximum distance" per se, as pointed out by *mlctvt*. I've done a lot of centuries where at the end, I still have legs left but my butt was protesting (usually early season). Or I simply run out of daylight (usually late fall). 

It's really just a matter of how many hours you're willing to sit on the saddle and how fast you can ride (sustain) per hour.

If your knee "can't take it" beyond 70-80 mi, there's something wrong with your riding positing or gearing. Or both. Get it looked at before you do more demage.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

Rambo said:


> So I was wondering what kind maximum distance others have traveled in one day?



206 miles, 13.5k ft gain.


----------



## marcski (Jul 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> 206 miles, 13.5k ft gain.



you must have not been feeling that great that day, marc....I'm surprised its so few miles for you.


----------

